
Does viewsource.in function normally for you? - citrusui
http://viewsource.in
======
janesconference
No, it's not working at all and it sporadically triggers my antivirus
software. Plus, what's the use of a page that does exactly what Crtl-U does in
Crome, natively and better? Must be some sort of scam. Marked as malware just
to be sure.

~~~
citrusui
It's used to be useful for me on mobile. I like to be prudent with my home
screen and only keep apps that I know I'll need daily.

